# Anyone going to the movies this weekend?



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

Friday brings the opening of a movie that I have been waiting for since last summer. Windtalkers starring Nicholas Cage. I can't wait to see it. 

Of course my kids are dying to see Scooby Doo which also opens Friday. Looks like I am going to be spending time in the theatre this weekend!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

There's this movie that's coming out (I don't remember the exact title, but it was "Bourne" something) that sounds interesting. It's about an assassin (?not sure?) that has amnesia. If I go to the movies this weekend then I'll probably be seeing that.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

is bourne coming out this weekend????


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

My wife wants to see Scooby-Doo. I don't know what I am going to do. I "owe" here a movie from seeing "Black Hawk Down'. I guess I can only hope its short. :shrug:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jrjcd _
> *is bourne coming out this weekend???? *


I think so. I read the review in the newspaper today.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I've never been big on theaters, but I like my basic HT in my bedroom. Im gonna Windtalkers in a few months when its on DVD. Looks like a good movie!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

don't forget to take your scooby snacks , james...


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

just got back from the bourne identity and i must say-a crackerjack entertainment(i enjoy this kind of thriller when made well done over any spidey or star wars flick any day of the week)


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

I just tried to go see Scooby Doo but they were sold out so I bought ticket for tomorrow, boy was my daughter dissappointed


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

y'know, john-if your paitient, scooby should be in the dollar theatres by the middle of july...


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jrjcd _
> *y'know, john-if your paitient, scooby should be in the dollar theatres by the middle of july... *


Around here the dollar theatre is so roach infested, I guess that is why I collect DVD's


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

too bad-we have a very nice clean dollar theatre(the only thing it doesn't have is stadium seating)over here......


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

the more i think about it, the more i like the bourne identity and can't recommend it enough...


----------

